# فرصة عظيمة لخريجي الثانوية



## الدعيع (25 ديسمبر 2012)

يعلن معهد الرياض للتقنية عن توفر 250 وظيفة (تدريب توظيف) لخريجي الثانوية (بنين) في ثلاث تخصصات www.rpi.edu.sa‎
<https://mail.obeikan.com.sa/owa/UrlBlockedError.aspx> ‎@rpi_sa‏<mailto:‎@rpi_sa‏>


----------

